
AMA with the Creator of Photopea - EndXA
https://reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/i8j5te/i_made_a_free_alternative_to_photoshop_that_is/
======
kumarharsh
I was pleasantly surprised when I first saw such a good work done by a clone.
Every feature you use is in the place you'd expect it to be in Photoshop. And
it actually works "better" than photoshop for light-medium work because it
doesn't take forever to load or eat 2 GB RAM at startup. And boy is it zippy!

I recently needed to do some image manipulation in Chrome OS, and the only
thing which was easy enough to use without making an account which came to
mind was Photopea.

In fact, just because it has copied the photoshop UX so well, I can say that
it might be the best image editor on Linux too! GIMP has been a pain in the
neck everytime I've tried to use it. And I've used Linux for like 7 years!

Brilliant clone!

------
throwaway888abc
Photopea is great!

[https://www.photopea.com/](https://www.photopea.com/)

Link for wandering HN

------
KindOne
AMA from November 2018:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/9urjmg/i_made_a_free_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/9urjmg/i_made_a_free_alternative_to_photoshop_that_is/)

------
rvz
The name is 98% there. The author should have called it Photopia™.

It's such a good name, I'd run to the USPTO to file for a registered trademark
for the author for that name to compete with Photoshop®.

~~~
mtmail
US trademark database returns 8 records for Photopia, 0 for Photopea.

~~~
rvz
Well, 5/8 of the registered trademarks are dead. 3 of the trademarks are
unrelated to 'computer programs for creating and manipulating graphic images
on a computer.' or actual computer software in that domain.

You can actually still trademark it for this specific use case for photo
editing purposes and software related to this.

